# Glandular Fever



## Garbz (May 13, 2008)

Had a blood test today, but the doctor thinks I have glandular fever. And this 3 weeks before the end of the uni semester. I have soooo much bloody work to do over the next 3 weeks including a thesis report, a presentation, and each of my 3 other classes has something similarly massive due in 3 weeks :S


Just venting . Find out tomorrow if it is infact glandular fever or if I have chronic fatigue and a high temperature just as a coincidence.


----------



## LaFoto (May 13, 2008)

Well, my husband had glandular fever only until one week ago (he's been back to work last week after a whole of three weeks on sick leave) and he would not have been able to do anything like writing a thesis, preparing a presentation, and similar things for three other classes. His permanent high temperature, alarming blood counts, general feeling of ill and tired, were so he could not do much. 

Doesn't sound good then. (Took them 12 days or longer to get the results of the Eppstein-Barr-Virus count, though!).


----------



## Garbz (May 13, 2008)

12 days? I expect mine back in 2. Is the German medical system backlogged? Maybe mine is a different kind of test.

I have no idea what I'm going to do at the moment. I tried to start writing my thesis report today, but I've only been awake a total of 3 hours.


----------



## LaFoto (May 13, 2008)

Seems like they can either look for antibodies in the blood (seems to be a more general thing, like antibodies for several different diseases can all show up the same), or they prepare some test in the petri dish and have to let it grow to prove the presence of the actual virus. I think they did the latter with a tiny bit of DH's blood.

I hear that the side effects in adult people suffering from Glandular Fever can be severe!
So you better watch out and relax and heal!
You never CHOOSE to be ill, least of all with something this serious.
DH had only JUST begun to work in his new job, had been on that new job in that new town for 4 days when he began to feel ill. Went for yet another week, doping himself with paracetamol to fight the temperature and headaches, and was then so totally knocked out (and very jaundiced!) that there was NO WAY ROUND getting a sick note.


----------



## Antarctican (May 13, 2008)

Garbz - sorry to hear of the terrible timing of this illness. Here's hoping it's something other than glandular fever. But if it is, I think you have no real option but to get extensions on your deadlines. You've got to take care of your health.


----------



## Corry (May 13, 2008)

I've never heard of glandular fever!  It sounds icky, though!  I hope that's not what you have!


----------



## Rachelsne (May 13, 2008)

That sucks!

whe I was 17 i felt ill for weeks, my mum knew I was sick, but the doc thought I was faking! eventually they did a blood test, but the doc told my mum not to expect to see anything, well the test came back positive for glandular fever, 

I know it feels horrible to be sick with it, I hope you start to feel better soon, just rest when you can!


----------



## Hannahbelle (May 14, 2008)

Corry said:


> I've never heard of glandular fever!  It sounds icky, though!  I hope that's not what you have!



It's mono!
Don't know why we call it something different.  *shrug*

Garbz, be careful with it - don't over do anything, it can be serious.  I'm sure, if you have a dr's note, you could get some extensions.
Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 14, 2008)

Get well soon.


----------



## Garbz (May 14, 2008)

Well.... positive for the immune response of the virus. You're right LaPhoto they just checked the immune response specific to early stages of epstein barr virus. There's two types of immune responses the blood tests can show either you have the virus at the moment, or you have the complete antibodies for it and can't get it again.

Anyway doctors note used for my first assignment today. I can probably get away with staying at home for 2 weeks, but I can't get away without doing uni work 



Corry said:


> I've never heard of glandular fever!  It sounds icky, though!  I hope that's not what you have!


It is. It starts with a 2 weeks cold, then you get better, and then one day you wake up and realise you just want to stay in bed all day. That's how the body of the virus affects the subject. Constant high temperature, constant fatigue. Worst part is while the temperature can subside after 2-3 weeks the fatigue can continue on for months.


----------



## Corry (May 14, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Well.... positive for the immune response of the virus. You're right LaPhoto they just checked the immune response specific to early stages of epstein barr virus. There's two types of immune responses the blood tests can show either you have the virus at the moment, or you have the complete antibodies for it and can't get it again.
> 
> Anyway doctors note used for my first assignment today. I can probably get away with staying at home for 2 weeks, but I can't get away without doing uni work
> 
> ...


YIKES!!!!!  :S  That does sound rather sucktastic!


----------



## Miaow (May 14, 2008)

Just try not to overdo things (yes i know hard with all that you have due/to do etc). try and do it bit by bit when you feel able - rest when you need to.

Hope you get better real soon


----------



## Garbz (May 15, 2008)

First major success last night. After emailing my doctors certificate to my lecturer as an excuse for not turning up to an assignment submission session (5% assignment not done naturally) I got an email back asking me if I want my final exam to be worth 5% more, or if I want the last 3 assignments results averaged and counted as this one.  Well I got 100% for the last 3 assignments so that one was a no brainer. Free 5% towards my final grade :goodvibe:


----------

